# ROADSTAR WIRE WHEELS



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


"WHEELS ONLY"

13X7 REV

72 SPOKE'S

LARGE HUB

STAMPED "1994"


WHEELS ARE IN GREAT CONDITION FOR THERE AGE
2 WHEELS HAVE MINOR BLEM'S ON THE LIP AS SHOWN
IN PIC's :happysad: 
HIGHEST BIDDER TAKES THESE FELLA's
ADD $150 FOR SHIPPING  
"SERIOUS OFFER'S ONLY PLEASE"


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:wow: Clean!
"WHEELS ONLY"

13X7 REV

72 SPOKE'S

LARGE HUB

STAMPED "1994"
WHEELS ARE IN GREAT CONDITION FOR THERE AGE
2 WHEELS HAVE MINOR BLEM'S ON THE LIP AS SHOWN
IN PIC's :happysad: 
HIGHEST BIDDER TAKES THESE FELLA's
ADD $150 FOR SHIPPING  
"SERIOUS OFFER'S ONLY PLEASE"



































































































[/quote]


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Do you have the proper adaptors for the wheels? Knockoffs?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 14 2011, 10:11 AM~20337557
> *Do you have the proper adaptors for the wheels?  Knockoffs?
> *


i do....... :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2011, 02:42 PM~20339479
> *i do....... :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 14 2011, 10:11 AM~20337557
> *Do you have the proper adaptors for the wheels?  Knockoffs?
> *


"WHEELS ONLY" :happysad:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Goog luck with
the sale Bro....


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Apr 14 2011, 11:03 PM~20343502
> *Goog luck with
> the sale Bro....
> *


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Apr 14 2011, 08:09 AM~20336819
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> "WHEELS ONLY"
> 
> ...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

whats the highest bid so far?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Apr 14 2011, 08:09 AM~20336819
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> "WHEELS ONLY"
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

pm me what youd like out of em..


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

PM SENT  
STILL AVAILABLE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Apr 14 2011, 07:51 PM~20341429
> *"WHEELS ONLY"  :happysad:
> *


you need to sell em with the propper adapters cuz they hard to find the right ones for roadstars


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Apr 24 2011, 09:05 AM~20407848
> *you need to sell em with the propper adapters  cuz they hard to find the right ones for roadstars
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

What's the ticket on um homie???


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BUMPER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BUMP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

STARZ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ROADSTAR BUMP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
BUMP


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

YOU GET THE ADAPTERS AND KNOCK OFF FOR THEM, YET?????


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@May 25 2011, 09:52 PM~20630593
> *YOU GET THE ADAPTERS AND KNOCK OFF FOR THEM, YET?????
> *


YEP  JUST NEED LOCK'S :happysad: GETTING A LIL CLOSER  :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BUMP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

SPOOK82 said:


> YOU GET THE ADAPTERS AND KNOCK OFF FOR THEM, YET?????


These fine wheels are now a complete set & are still For Sale "Best Offer" takes these fella's
Shoot me a good offer "Serious Buyer's/Offer's Only Please"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> These fine wheels are now a complete set & are still For Sale "Best Offer" takes these fella's
> Shoot me a good offer "Serious Buyer's/Offer's Only Please"


:thumbsup: Are these pictures of them below?



lone star said:


>


:thumbsup: Nice looking wheels. :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

FPEREZII said:


> :thumbsup: Are these pictures of them below?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.. Tha Homie posted them up for me:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lone star said:


>



:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



13x7 Rev 72 Spoke 
All Chrome Roadstar's
15 Hole 5-4.5/ 5-4.75/ 5-5 Adapt's
Fresh New Set a Marshal 155/80/13ww
Complete & Ready to Mobb
Highest Bidder take's these bitch's:yes:








Make Offer:boink:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Yep.. Tha Homie posted them up for me:thumbsup:


So what's the ticket on them bro? I would love to have another set. :biggrin:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> 13x7 Rev 72 Spoke
> Highest Bidder take's these bitch's:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ABRAXASS said:


> *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:
> 
> 
> > 13x7 Rev 72 Spoke
> ...


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> 13x7 Rev 72 Spoke
> All Chrome Roadstar's
> 15 Hole 5-4.5/ 5-4.75/ 5-5 Adapt's
> Fresh New Set a Marshal 155/80/13ww
> ...


DAMN! those look good


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Big Body Caddi said:


> DAMN! those look good


:biggrin:uffin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Bump..


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

for sale, posting for roadstar robinson. complete matching set with options.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lone star said:


> for sale, posting for roadstar robinson. complete matching set with options.


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

what is the bid on right now?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

$900 is the ticket on these clean ass rims.. 
Who's gonna be the lucky one!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Bump... ttt


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> $900 is the ticket on these clean ass rims.. Who's gonna be the lucky one!!!


 ttt....


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

damn $900? better price than u pm'd me a couple days ago .. 

still got the blue eagles too?

u got PM


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

touchdowntodd said:


> damn $900? better price than u pm'd me a couple days ago ..
> 
> still got the blue eagles too?
> 
> u got PM


Priced right to sell:thumbsup:
Yea I still have tha blue set along with a large assortment 
of other color's to choose from...
PM Returned
Txt or call


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

Clean wheels


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BIGV63 said:


> Clean wheels


 TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

$1150 SHIPPED 
WHEELS & TIRE'S 
COMPLETE WITH ALL ACC'S
PM IF INTERESTED:thumbsup:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> $1150 SHIPPED
> WHEELS & TIRE'S
> COMPLETE WITH ALL ACC'S
> PM IF INTERESTED:thumbsup:


damned good price


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

*HOLYSHEETA!!!! I GOT 2 SETS 88S AND 72S!!!*



lowrivi1967 said:


> damned good price


GL W SALE HOMIE TOTAL WORTH IT!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> GL W SALE HOMIE TOTAL WORTH IT!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANKS G... :h5:TTT


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

HERES MINE JUST TA HELP YA SELL YOURS HOW FRESH THESE RIMS TRUELY ARE I LOVE THEM MORE THAN ALL MI SETS OF 72DEEZ!!!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> HERES MINE JUST TA HELP YA SELL YOURS HOW FRESH THESE RIMS TRUELY ARE I LOVE THEM MORE THAN ALL MI SETS OF 72DEEZ!!!


BADASS REGAL HOMIE:yes:
NICE INGRAVED HEXZ:thumbsup:
TTT..


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

FPEREZII said:


> :biggrin:


FELIX THESE STAR'S ARE CALLING YOUR NAME BRO.....


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> FELIX THESE STAR'S ARE CALLING YOUR NAME BRO.....


:nicoderm:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

FPEREZII said:


> :nicoderm:


:h5:.............. TTT


----------



## riviman (Aug 5, 2011)

:werd:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

riviman said:


> :werd:


:rofl::roflmao:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

ANYONE HAVE A LEFT ADAPTER?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Wicked Wayz said:


> ANYONE HAVE A LEFT ADAPTER?


YEZIR..:thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> FELIX THESE STAR'S ARE CALLING YOUR NAME BRO.....


:dunno: Maybe, we will see. lol


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

FPEREZII said:


> :dunno: Maybe, we will see. lol


:biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> $1150 SHIPPED
> WHEELS & TIRE'S
> COMPLETE WITH ALL ACC'S
> PM IF INTERESTED:thumbsup:



TTT.....................


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

sweet wheelz


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> sweet wheelz


THANKS BRO.....:biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> $1150 SHIPPED
> WHEELS & TIRE'S
> COMPLETE WITH ALL ACC'S
> PM IF INTERESTED:thumbsup:


TTMFT..


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

:thumbsup: good luck on the sale


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ars!n said:


> :thumbsup: good luck on the sale


Thanks g


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT.............










$1150 SHIPPED 
WHEELS & TIRE'S 
COMPLETE WITH ALL ACC'S
PM IF INTERESTED:thumbsup:​


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> TTT.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YTTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT










$1150 SHIPPED 
WHEELS & TIRE'S 
COMPLETE WITH ALL ACC'S
PM IF INTERESTED:thumbsup:​


----------

